

End Police Violence in America - cassieramen
http://www.joincampaignzero.org/

======
cassieramen
Some of these policies are insane.
[http://www.joincampaignzero.org/contracts](http://www.joincampaignzero.org/contracts)

"prevent investigators from pursuing other cases of misconduct revealed during
an investigation"

Who does that protect? That's like arresting someone for stealing a candy bar
but not being able to do anything if you found out they stole the whole store.

~~~
Nadya
It's so you don't hear stories like "He was unarmed and did nothing wrong but
was shot and killed by police." being followed up with "During investigation
it was found he had murdered 2 children years ago, held his grandmother
hostage, spent 8 years in prison for drug/gang charges, and has warrants for
his arrest in 15 states."

I can understand _why_ they would argue for something like this - as it's
essentially poisoning the well.

If it was found the person hadn't done any of that previous stuff, would it
make them being shot while unarmed "not okay" but because they did all that
stuff previously it is suddenly "okay"?

It's distracting from the issue of "this man was shot and killed by police" by
trying to justify it with the man's past offenses - even if the past offenses
are not relevant to the man being shot.

Note: Unarmed does not mean not dangerous, but that's an argument for another
time.

E:

In response to below, I somehow missed that context when looking at it, so
apologize for my reply missing the bigger context.

~~~
cassieramen
This policy is in regard to the police officer. If the officer shoots someone
and is investigated, evidence of prior crimes the police officer committed can
not be prosecuted.

It certainly doesn't apply to normal citizens. That's why the police sometimes
try to catch someone on a minor violation to obtain a search warrant for their
home in hopes of uncovering larger crimes.

